# Rayshot's super sure bonded pouches



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Lightning fast service, excellent, innovative products. Ray sent my pouches the day I ordered them, even gave me one of his new super pouches! Here's a 5/8 die cut non magnetic. I love it, you can feel the quality. These are definitely going on all of my personal favorites. Awesome product, Ray!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you like them Steven. Thanks for mentioning to the forum community that you are pleased.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Extremely pleased and impressed with the quality


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ray's stuffs are topnotch, if not it can't be Flippinout Official pouches


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, eShot said it best

SuperSure pouches are the best and are standard equipment for FlippinOut Slingshots- always have and always will!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I more than happy. I received mine today and I can tell there the best already.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have them on all the slingshots I shoot.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ask him for his new kangaroo SuperPouch... none finer!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Just ordered a few a bit ago actually.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Great pouches for sure.


----------

